
Civilizations: 9-Hour Documentary Series on the History of Art - ArtWomb
https://www.pbs.org/show/civilizations/
======
lsh
American narrator: "Were artists really artistic or did they have help? Is it
possible their talent was ... otherworldly?"

American talking head: "I'm not saying it was aliens, but the leaps these
artists made in artistry is spooky. If they didn't have help making art then I
can't explain it."

